

Intel admits Apple 'helps shape' its roadmap - pedalpete
http://www.engadget.com/2011/05/19/intel-admits-apple-helps-shape-its-roadmap-keeps-foot-lodged/

======
pedalpete
Even though I posted this article, I find my self wondering, Isn't Microsoft
equally engaged in helping to shape the Intel roadmap?

Customers help shape the roadmap for any major partnerships like this, don't
they?

